# LED Vs. Fluorescent



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Call me a skeptic, but I'll believe the 50,000 hour claim when I see it. I have no doubt they will save energy, but highly skeptical they will last as long as its claimed.


----------



## BestBrightLED (Jul 27, 2011)

Its actually 50,000 constant burn time..
If you turn the lights off every now and again.. YOU will definitely get more then 50,000 hours


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cool post, but you should pay to advertise here


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree. This is also nothing but a long winded advertisement. 

I checked out their site. NO contact information at all. Not even a US location or state. 
They also have an "affiliate program" where you can_ "Make a ton of cash by telling people about us…_"

And..."_Our unique affiliate program allows you to generate a solid income, with little work by you._"


This whole thing looks fishy. Sorry, but I am not letting this continue.


----------

